# Yet another rescue... Warning, LONG!!



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I should really know better than to look on Craigslist... but ever since my bff lost her chi Stormy I keep an eye on everything in the hopes that she'll turn up somewhere. Well, I didn't find Stormy; but I found another lil guy. The person who gave him to me had only had him a few hours, the chi was passed to her one way or another through her hubby but no info was known on where he came from to begin with. (Since it's a bit sketchy; my first plan is to see if there are any LOST chi's around just in case he was stolen or something.) The person who first got him did not speak English anyway so it was translated through the wife. They were super nice; but I always feel I do the right thing when someone is so easily willing to hand over a dog to someone without any screening process or anything. I just don't think they were aware of the dangers of giving dogs away free, ESPECIALLY on Craigslist... which is why I try to "intercept" anytime I can. She said she thought he was mistreated somewhere along the line, but it very well could just be lack of socialization.
My goal is NOT to keep this guy; my hands are plenty full with my own dogs. If he belongs to someone, I hope to find them. If not, I either want to try adopting him out to someone I know on a neuter contract (as I don't currently have the funds to do it myself thanks to the holidays) **OR** if that can't be done QUICKLY I will find a rescue that can get him into a foster home asap. I do NOT want this little guy bounced around any more and I'm not letting him end up in a shelter... shots I can do, but Zoey's operation is coming up too and I can't manage to afford yet another. I do want him fixed asap though, so I will find someone who can. I'm just vowing to be this lil guys liaison to finding his forever home. I had him Frontlined & dewormed immediately. He's being quarantined from the other dogs; though he doesn't appear to be ill or anything I have no reason to take chances. I've set him up with a cozy playpen with pee pad and towel for blankey; plus food and water. I gave him a chicken neck to help firm up stools to which he caught on effortlessly. (I always have bad luck with rescues coming to me with diarrhea LOL... now I learned to prevent it before it happens haha).

Vet's not open Sunday (yes, we picked him up at about 10:30pm at night about an hour away. It was, as most of my rescues are, a very spontaneous thing lol.) so will have to wait for Monday for a once-over.

I know he's a male... intact... NO idea on age (any guesses? I posted pix of teeth, he has both retained puppy canines) sweet but at the same time quite timid. I have gotten a few wags out of him though (that is seriously my only incentive in this whole thing... to see them finally wag...!!). His underside as well as patch under neck are completely hairless... yet not at all irritated, itchy, red, or anything like that. =S He doesn't have fleas or any indication of any allergic reactions... so perhaps it's just an alopecia?

All this said and done... any Chi-People members looking for a sweet boy to add to their pack?  

At least I know tonight he can sleep safe, warm, and with a full tummy. 


















(Censored out his manparts... but wanted to show the hairless-ness. Hoping anyone who has a dog with natural baldness / alopecia might recognize if the pattern is similar??)









"Omnomnom..."









"Nighty night folks..."


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

He looks pretty young to me, but I really have no idea how old he could be! Looks like he has a retained baby tooth in there too. Cute little guy.

Do you have a spay/neuter clinic who will do vouchers for people with low income? I am sure you could find a way to qualify for assistance with the surgery if there are any low cost clinics near you. Just an idea, since you said you wanted to get him neutered asap.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

missy_r said:


> He looks pretty young to me, but I really have no idea how old he could be! Looks like he has a retained baby tooth in there too. Cute little guy.
> 
> Do you have a spay/neuter clinic who will do vouchers for people with low income? I am sure you could find a way to qualify for assistance with the surgery if there are any low cost clinics near you. Just an idea, since you said you wanted to get him neutered asap.


Both retained canines actually! On each side. 

And yes actually... IL does have an animal population control program for qualified people. And I *blushes* may or may not have already used my 2 allotted operations for the fiscal year, LOL. Had Tequila spayed few months back; and I am just waiting on my paperwork to turn in to have Zoey's operation done as well. But, it's already been filled out and accepted so I can't "change" it.... the only real downside is that everything goes by snail mail and takes SO long. You have to call and request an app... they mail it to you.... you fill it out, submit your proof of eligibility... mail it back.... they verify it.... give a verification code.. and mail it back yet again... and THEN you can schedule the surgery. ^_^ Not the speediest process. I have an email in to one of my "connections", a retiree from a nearby Humane Society who actually owns another dog I had rehomed yeeeears ago. She still keeps in touch with the HS she worked for and may be able to see if anyone already passed their screening process and is waiting to adopt a small dog. Tiny dogs are in high demand here; but not always for the right reasons, so I have to be very careful letting him go but having her on my side (as well as the humane society) will definitely be to my benefit lol!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww he's a cutie. 

Good luck to finding him a nice loving home quickly. Somebody is sure going to love that little boy!!


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

cute but looks sad...
When we rescued Pico, his underside looked similar and his gums were bright pink like your fosters. Good nutrition have cleared up both issues. Hopefully it will for your guy too...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

WOOHOO!! I have a friend who is going to get the voucher for him. So we will be able to neuter him before placement... phew.... just a matter of waiting for the chain of paperwork to go through.

Meanwhile he is just staying in our bedroom and a playpen. Whenever I take him out of the pen, he cowers as close as he can to the ground or finds a corner to hide in. I have no clue if it's abuse, or just really terrible early socialization but he is scared of everything. His little face just melts your heart.... he won't be here long but at least I can make sure he's not going to end up in the situation he was in before.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Aw sweet guy! I do think he looks young too. 12-18m maybe? That's a guess really. I hope you're able to find him a home quickly. Oh & that does look like maybe alopecia...but it may clear up with good nutrition? Maxie is sparse in those areas...not bald though. Good luck & good for you in rescuing this guy!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm hoping the transfer to good food will help. We aren't going to feed him raw like the rest though as much as I'd love to believe it, I highly doubt I would be able to convince any potential adopters to do it as well, lol. So he is currently eating Taste of The Wild which I'm sure is still a step up from whatever he was having before. He will be staying with us for at least a month. He's a very funny little guy; if I leave the bedroom he will howl. When I walk back in the door, he will spin, wag his tail, and then proceed to go back and cower in his soft crate I let him have. Now he is enjoying a bully stick. I am sure in due time he will come out of his shell. Here's a few updated pictures from today:

Him beside "his" crate:









Outside shaking as if he'd never set foot on the ground before. Didn't want to leave the porch. Fortunately he managed to use the pad to potty earlier so I'm assuming that is how he was trained at some point at least. He DOES, however, have NO problems wearing a coat, or a belly band.









I am posting about him on my FB. Again if anyone can arrange transport, I'd love for him to go with a Chi-Ppl person who will keep me updated on him, hehe. Surely someone has a place for a sweet shy little boy?

Also; for anyone who's rehabbed and rehomed a dog before, that isn't a licensed rescue/shelter, what do you charge as an adoption fee?? With his neuter and shots & everything included I just said it was $30 . But a few people have told me that's too low and won't deter the wrong kind of folks. But I was hoping the adoption process and screening would take care of that. If I "should" ask for any more I would just want it a donation to our local shelter. Since I'm not a 501(3) rescue I don't feel right asking for any more. It's not as if I would be using it to go toward any other rescue dogs; since whenever we do this it's very unpredictable. I just know that many chi rescues charge over $100 for a fully vetted dog but I don't need that. I am fortunate that my actual expenses in getting him all fixed up are not that high and I don't feel right asking for more than what I actually put in. I've gotten lucky that in the past, close friends of mine have adopted them and I don't charge anything at all since I have the privilege of still seeing them and snuggling them and they all know I'll take them back of need be. Thoughts??


----------



## Gizmo's mom (Aug 20, 2011)

ringworm or mange can show no redness just hairloss.


----------



## 23083 (Sep 22, 2011)

Omg when we brought Pico home, he would howl the minute I was out of sight. That got better as he got used to being here. It's so hard on these little dogs getting shuffled around. So glad he found you...


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I was always under the impression that ringworm would still appear flakey and itchy? This guy just has smooth (albeit very visible lol) dark pigmented skin. Not rough or dry or anything... Just like a Chinese Crested HL would. It's the symmetry of it that makes me wonder if it's something genetic or the result of poor food.


----------



## AMKuska (Sep 26, 2010)

Poor little thing, his nails are a lovely length at least. I paid $250 for a breeder return and thought that was cheap. Honestly, anything below $100 is as good as free IMO. If you don't need the money, donate the remaining $70 to the shelter.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

How about $75? That sounds like it's high enough to deter nutty people. He's very cute and he'll probably come around easily because he's so young. You did a great job rescuing him.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Whatever you can do in the ways of positive reinforcement will really help this little guy gain trust and confidence quickly. Do you use clicker training or rewards-based methods at all? Does he seem food driven?


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

God bless you for following your instincts. Craig list scares me. I wish you were in MA. I would love to adopt him. I think you should charge 200.oo for an adoption fee. You have to figure by then he will have a series of shots, heart worm test, neuter, your cae and love for a couple weeks also after his neuter and I am sure you will be working on his socialization which is considered training.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tico was bald underneath and on his haunches from being in a wire cage all his life. The wire had abraded all his hair off. It slowly grew back in a few months. Also, I ask for $75, but am willing to go down to $50 for the right family. If they call seeing the $75, I feel better that they are really interested in the dog, not looking for something on a whim.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! The wire cage thing makes a LOT of sense, especially considering the hair pattern he has. 
He is not terribly food motivated. When any advances are made toward him at all, even in offering a treat, he cowers. HOWEVER I've had some breakthroughs. He still prefers to just sit in the corner of the room and watch. But if I leave the bedroom for a potty break or something (my computer is in here now) he will whimper... and when I open the door he wags his tail and does this cute little spin thing. If I "say" anything or try to praise him, even gently, that's when he cowers again. I tossed a squeaky toy toward him, sat down at the computer again and saw him grab it and shake it. But once he "caught" me looking he hunkered down again. He does that little wag thing while looking up, very nervous, and trying to curl up into the tiniest ball. It's strange though, I can only seem to get him to get out of his shell if I leave the room for a few minutes, and then come back; and he gets so excited to SEE me but still doesn't want me near him LOL. It'll be a slow process, but that's okay, I've got a lot of time.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor baby. He will come around but it may take a while. He so wants to trust you and is still too scared to right now. Twiggy to this day hunkers down when I reach for her, makes it very hard to pick her up. And belly crawls to me when I call her. I've had her for 18 months, half her life, and she still is scared of human contact.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Little guy looks like my Cricket only a little bigger. She had a problem with her hair too. I think hers was stress, because now her hair is growing back. Maybe that helps?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, he really seems to like our little "game" where I leave the room, and he comes sneaking back out the door to find me, and then when I come back he gets all excited. It's adorable and the only time I see him wag his tail... it's like an instant personality change! For the most part, though, he lays down in his corner UNLESS I pick him up to put him on my lap. I think by just letting him come around on his own he will warm up, but it is cute seeing him entertained! I recorded a video of my "leaving" game hehe.
ETA: Omg please do not think I normally sound like this lmao. I swear I am a 25 year old female; I just use this baby voice when I talk to my dogs LOL. 
Rescue Chihuahua ~ Warming up! - YouTube

And a pic from today... he is so frickin' cute... but still so heartbreaking to see his terrified response to some things. I don't even want to imagine what he's gone through. Its hard finding someone to adopt a chihuahua that needs this much work; there are a LOT of people who "want" a chihuahua but don't seem to understand this is not your typical young dog. He's gonna need patience. But, you can also tell he has hope by his "bashful" wanting to interact but not quite sure its okay attitude LOL.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ok so, amazingly good update; one of my old friends (not as in, elderly.... just a friend I'd met a long time ago lol) got in touch with me and put in an application. Of course I'm still doing the same screening process as I would anyone else but I would be psyched if she'd adopt the lil guy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

200$ is a reasonable adoption fee.
Include a bag of food, bed and some goodies if you can.
Just be open and honest with whoever takes him, let them 
know that his history is unknown therefore he could result 
in more work and expenses. Make sure they are ready for a 
"troubled" pup. Don't sugar coat it. Rehabilitation takes time, 
and at times is never ending, but to know that you saved a 
life is priceless. Best of luck, hope he finds a happy, healthy, 
forever home!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Spent a while tonight chatting with his potential adopter tonight; we're both on the same page when it comes to animals in need. Encouraged her to join the forum as well; and told everything about his situation. She'll be coming by tomorrow to do an official "meeting"; though he will stay with us until his neuter & vetting are all done.

He is now being called "Felix." Personality starting to show too. I love how forgiving these babies can be...


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so glad Felix can have a good home. I'm so happy for him. I hope he gets the best home possible.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

*Does a happy dance*

I am really pleased to say the "interview" went really awesome today! Got to see an old friend, and also meet yet another dog lover whom she lives with. Even with friends I still do the same adoption process; and I'm ecstatic to say they would've passed with flying colors even if I hadn't known her. It's such a great feeling and relief to know he's going to finally be stable. With as much as he's opening up to me these past few days, I'm confident this lil guy is just gonna bloom. Though he will always cower when approached still; if I am walking away he will follow me wagging his tail and pawing at my angles. He does play bows a lot if I just "talk" to him now... still nervous with physical touch at all. But seems to generally really like being around me. He'll learn. =) I'm going to have him neutered before actually placing him, but I told them they'd be welcome to come see him anytime between now and then. After meeting his future family he promptly curled up in the little bed we have under the tree. =)

This lil man will never have another rough day of life...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I love happy endings. This is fantastic.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm so happy for y'all a happy ending. Yay Felix!!!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

YAY!!! thats great!!! your so great for doing this for him!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS LITTLE FELIX what a great story for this wonderful time of the year please keep us updated this is why i read forever on the pc. the hope and love shown by all for these tiny little innocent smart creatures our chihs thank you


----------



## mellawson (Nov 8, 2011)

Talk about a warm fuzzy feeling! I love a happy ending!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

what a great Christmas this will be for Felix.... thank you for giving him another chance at life!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just love this story! MERRY CHRISTMAS LITTLE FELIX!! He looks to be between 4-6 years old. Thank you so much for taking this on!! So heart-warming!!! He is adorable. It would be hard for me to let him go when I see how comfortable he's getting so quick.


----------

